# Bucket/bowl attackers



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

So, one of my more psycho Mal bitches is, as many are, absolutely determined to rid her kennel of all things that resemble a container in which to offer her food, water and that sort of luxury I occasionally grant her. I take her food bowl up immediately after she eats so thats pretty much resolved. Ive yet to find a water bucket that will last 5 minutes in the cage (appropriate MMA analogy in that one, lol) with this girl though. 
Im currently using one like the link below, with the handle bent so that I have two bolt snaps attaching it to corner of the kennel. She can't actually carry it away, but she still picks it up by the front and dumps all of the water out of it. 
http://www.bowhouse.com.au/p/672259/flat-sided-stainless-steel-buckets.html
Shes does'nt dig in it (I know I'd have no choice but to go to a lixit), just uses her mouth to yank it around and sling water everywhere. 
Anyone know of a bucket that holds adequate water (not the small crate ones) that bolts to the side of a kennel run?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> So, one of my more psycho Mal bitches is, as many are, absolutely determined to rid her kennel of all things that resemble a container in which to offer her food, water and that sort of luxury I occasionally grant her. I take her food bowl up immediately after she eats so thats pretty much resolved. Ive yet to find a water bucket that will last 5 minutes in the cage (appropriate MMA analogy in that one, lol) with this girl though.
> Im currently using one like the link below, with the handle bent so that I have two bolt snaps attaching it to corner of the kennel. She can't actually carry it away, but she still picks it up by the front and dumps all of the water out of it.
> http://www.bowhouse.com.au/p/672259/flat-sided-stainless-steel-buckets.html
> Shes does'nt dig in it (I know I'd have no choice but to go to a lixit), just uses her mouth to yank it around and sling water everywhere.
> Anyone know of a bucket that holds adequate water (not the small crate ones) that bolts to the side of a kennel run?



Attach the bucket to the side of the kennel with a carabiner or drill a hole at the top of the bucket to secure it to the kennel or bury the bucket in cement so it's heavy enough that it can't be slung around.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I had posted this before, however it applies to your current situation as well.

You can use an old tire (cost=free), but not pretty. It holds water and is also a toy. One can "hope" that the malinois will focus on the tire and you may be able to re-introduce the water bucket..

For feeding I love the built in stainless feeders, but this requires some remodeling of the kennel. See pixs.


----------



## Lori Longardino (Apr 4, 2009)

Debbie, Every time I see pictures of your kennel set up I get very jealous! :mrgreen: Very Nice. I think I am going to spend some of this years tax return on something similar.
~ Alex


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris- a carabiner would be a step back from what Im already doing, it leaves way too much freedom for the bucket to swing. I tried drilling holes, but she pulled the bolts right through the thin metal. Im going to try and figure out if theres a way I can incorporate the cement idea into the kennel....that has possabilities but I want to be able to move/clean the bucket, so we'll see. Darned dog.

Debbie- Thanks for posting the pics! Ive ordered a 12' board to run across the top of her kennel and plan to suspend a tire from it. Ive got my fingers crossed that it will distract her from the water bucket. I can't mount it to the side like you have it because its a magnum kennel and theres too much risk for a leg to slide through and get stuck/ broken. Darned dog.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lori Longardino said:


> Debbie, Every time I see pictures of your kennel set up I get very jealous! :mrgreen: Very Nice. I think I am going to spend some of this years tax return on something similar.
> ~ Alex


Thanks! If you need better pixs for design ideas, just pm me. I recommend galvanized or powder coated panels and not paint if you have a choice. 

I believe the cost presently would be $2K-$3K a run in panels because steel just keeps going up. My runs are large 12'x12' for 10 runs and then 4 that are 6'x12'. You can go smaller and of course save $$ per run. Then there's the pole barn and concrete and misc. for lighting, electricity, plumbing water, etc.

Also, always be on the look out for used panels since kennels are going out of business due to the economy in some places. We picked up the doors and side panels (aluminum) at a low price because the new owner of a local kennel didn't like the solid panels for her labs and tore them out and put in chain-link!

Many runs are empty right now due to the economy in California. Boarding has been WAY down due to the economy. However, I had the kennel built back when I did importing from France and Belgium. That was back when we bought dogs for Francs and not Euros.

If I had built them recently specifically for a boarding business, I'd be in the same shape as many of the facilities (boarding kennels, and doggie day cares) around here..going way in the red and filing bankruptcy!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Debbie- Thanks for posting the pics! Ive ordered a 12' board to run across the top of her kennel and plan to suspend a tire from it. Ive got my fingers crossed that it will distract her from the water bucket. I can't mount it to the side like you have it because its a magnum kennel and theres too much risk for a leg to slide through and get stuck/ broken. Darned dog.



:?: Magnum kennel is this: http://www.behlencountry.com/bc_catalog/7/magnum_kennels 

I googled Magnum... Those look like they would be ok for a 'pet' dog or lazy dog. Not, my choice for working dogs. Look like the paws could fit through the wire and get stuck.

With the bars, they won't get hurt unless there are loose dogs they can fence fight with and dogs can bite "stupid" visitors through the bars. I guess there are pros and cons with both.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Chris- a carabiner would be a step back from what Im already doing, it leaves way too much freedom for the bucket to swing. I tried drilling holes, but she pulled the bolts right through the thin metal. Im going to try and figure out if theres a way I can incorporate the cement idea into the kennel....that has possabilities but I want to be able to move/clean the bucket, so we'll see. Darned dog.
> 
> Debbie- Thanks for posting the pics! Ive ordered a 12' board to run across the top of her kennel and plan to suspend a tire from it. Ive got my fingers crossed that it will distract her from the water bucket. I can't mount it to the side like you have it because its a magnum kennel and theres too much risk for a leg to slide through and get stuck/ broken. Darned dog.


concrete will work very well you can make them yourself. bucket/bowl is fitted inside concrete form, so you can remove it to refill and clean. pam or other cooking oil will stop concrete from sticking.

Also if you have the room an easy fix is to put in a big tub 15+ gallons. If dog cant move it, it is less likely to try to mess with it.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I use an old crock pot. They're heavy by themselves, and the water makes it even more so. They're slick and hard to get a grip on.

You can always make a plywood box to sit the water bowl in. Cut a hole in it for drinking, and a hinged, lockable lid for removal. Bolt it to the kennel if she's still moving it around.

Howard


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we use the magnum kennels-for our
mals, gsd's and when we were in Loxahatchee housed West Palm's PD K9's
like them, and also used them with the topper-can order them thru 
Home Depot , special order- anyway, I also have the battle of the
bowls that goes on- like the tire idea a lot.


​


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Tires solved my problem. Put the bucket inside a tire, as snug of a fit as you can get. Fill the bottom of the tire with dirt or rocks or cement especially for smaller buckets where you need a smaller tire/can only use one. That way the tire is quite heavy but you can remove the bucket whenever you want. I stacked two car tires and put my 5 gallon buckets in them. No problems.

Also agree with Joby, I have used water troughs for livestock and old bathtubs. The only problem I had was the dogs were swimming in their water. In the summer that's ok, but my boys enjoyed sitting in the trough when it was 10 degrees and I had to pick ice off of them.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 1 y/o bitch thats a bitch. No matter what it is as long as its metal she wants it in her mouth. Garbage can tops, metal poles and rods, Metal poop scoopers handle and rod ( really annoying ), worst of al she has ripped two steel bowls with a clip on both ends right off the dam kennel leaving the bucket in one place and the handle and double clips still hanging from the kennel wall. Tires don't work because my dogs bite and hang from them like there a tug or some shit so I stop trying that idea a long time ago.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We had the same problem with a few dogs and ended up buying small livestock tanks. Even full of water some of the dogs drag them but don't tear them up or fling them about. Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Kristina, is this Singe your talking about here? lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to use a double snap to clip a stainless bucket to the fence. Just a regular double brass snap like on a leash. Every time the bucket would end up in the back of the kennel. I was like "what the f---?", so then it was 2 double snaps, that worked for a few days, then the bucket ended up off the fencing again. I wondered how the hell a dog could do that without damaging anything.
It really was quite amazing when I finally saw it happen, systematically and quite easily removed the bucket from both snaps, without ever damaging the snaps or the bucket handle..by then she was a pro...the little fukker made it look easy, took her about 15 seconds to get both off, biting the snaps UPWARDS and shaking the bucket handle off of them, one at a time...looked me dead in the eye afterwards too..
the big F-you....
and then tossed the bucket all over the place, spilling the water out without even drinking out of it, dancing around like a little f-ing clown....


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I feed raw and my dogs drink very little,i used to leave water buckets in the kennel but many got destroyed.now i just don't leave anything but a bone in the kennel and water them when they are let out.They don't like the clean water i give them to drink they prefer water from the fishpond,i guess it has a better flavour.


----------

